

Obama: 'Nobody is listening to your telephone calls' - smaili
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/07/18824941-obama-nobody-is-listening-to-your-telephone-calls

======
smaili
You can watch more from his talk in San Jose at:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142412788732384480457853...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323844804578531343379996824.html)

------
rdtsc
Still bullshitting. Was probably advised make sure to use phrase "nobody is
listening" there is a technical reason for that to be correct as computers are
technically not a person.

------
skwirl
Yes, and according to James Clapper (Director of National Intelligence) and
Keith Alexander (NSA Director) the NSA was not collecting data on U.S.
citizens, either.

------
sebicas
He is right, for now they are just recording them.

------
snowwrestler
The program disclosed recently collected phone metadata, not call contents.

